
How can we physically move to the Cloud? - kbottle
https://youtu.be/_SpptYg_0Rs?t=297
======
kbottle
I often hear people like Geo Hotz saying that he physically wants to move to
the Cloud. I was wondering about the mechanics of such a notion, and even if
it might sound crazy, what are some practical applications of it? In a
nutshell - what do you think he really means by that? I posted a clip where he
is briefly talking about that as he was a guest to the Lex Fridman podcast.

